# Will the new channels light up at 6:00 am tomorrow?



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

What are the odds of seeing the new channels light up on 9/26 as rumored?


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> What are the odds of seeing the new channels light up on 9/26 as rumored?


I predict TONIGHT 9/25/07 :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I bet not happening until the weekend. That's what the CSR suggested when I ordered D* for my dad on Sunday, and considering the problems still happening on the test channels, I think it's going to be end of the month. They're working hard--they'll get it done, but it might take the rest of the week to have enough kinks worked out.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> What are the odds of seeing the new channels light up on 9/26 as rumored?


:lol: Like he is going to answer that.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Skyreports did have an article about Smithsonian HD launching Wednesday.


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea he answers, "Annie will sing today" she doesn't. the board goes bonkers, and the powers to be will have to get more servers. FAT CHANCE!!! 

HD will come....SOON!


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

And the CSR said.... :eek2:


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

It is a good thing Earl is busy with helping D*. This way his mind doesn't think about how terrible Rex Grossman is!


----------



## It's Poo! (Sep 21, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> What are the odds of seeing the new channels light up on 9/26 as rumored?


That's why they call it a "rumor"....odds are slim.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

My guess is they will be here when they get here.

I like the lottery of what is going to be on 9300 each time you tune to it 

I was also looking forward to NGC, DSC and Hist in HD. I had 2 of those yesterday and still have 1 now - so I have my first new HD channel launch.

I still want the others, and even though i get everything (498, 9300/1 etc) there are still some in here with non hardware issues that need resolving. And D* are still testing - so I would prefer to wait until no PQ or audio loss.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> ...considering the problems still happening on the test channels...


What problems are they having? They work fine for me and 85% or so of the people trying to use them. I think D* knows they won't get 100% on anything, they just have to get it to a manageable level for the call centers.

Unless you were referring to something else that I've not read (and I've not read all the threads on the test channels).


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

jeffwltrs said:


> It is a good thing Earl is busy with helping D*. This way his mind doesn't think about how terrible Rex Grossman is!


Don't forget about Ron Turner. His play calling is awful. He doesn't call plays that match his QB's abilities. Nor does he use common sense--when it's 3rd & 1, he goes long.

Rex ain't great, but Ron Turner is only digging a larger hole for Rex's career to be prematurely laid to rest.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought it was official at this point?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I meant the HD channels.

*They promised "by the end of September"
*They usually release new stuff on Wednesdays... Sept 26th is the last Wednesday of September
*There was an official release from the Smithsonian Channel saying they were starting on September 26th

So why do some people still doubt this?


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

noneroy said:


> What problems are they having? They work fine for me and 85% or so of the people trying to use them. I think D* knows they won't get 100% on anything, they just have to get it to a manageable level for the call centers.
> 
> Unless you were referring to something else that I've not read (and I've not read all the threads on the test channels).


I think that there are some people on this board that either do not have D* or do have D* but they just want to mess with us that file false reports for the test channels.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Sunday is the last day in September so they should be on by then. On a side note I start my vacation next week so it would be great if they do go live in time for my vacation.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

noneroy said:


> What problems are they having? They work fine for me and 85% or so of the people trying to use them. I think D* knows they won't get 100% on anything, they just have to get it to a manageable level for the call centers.
> 
> Unless you were referring to something else that I've not read (and I've not read all the threads on the test channels).


I think they need them to work on more than 85%. If they get 500,000 people for whom they're not working for, that will be an issue.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

If I get up tomorrow morning and they aren't lit up, I may head over to my roof and ponder the meaning of life. One more Saturday of SD college football may push me over the edge.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

noneroy said:


> What problems are they having? They work fine for me and 85% or so of the people trying to use them. I think D* knows they won't get 100% on anything, they just have to get it to a manageable level for the call centers.
> 
> Unless you were referring to something else that I've not read (and I've not read all the threads on the test channels).


You nailed it right on the head. According to the numbers that Earl collected on www.iamanedgecutter.com, there is no reason to think that they wouldn't launch on Wednesday.

Ch. 9300 - 85% success
Ch. 9301 - 96% success

I think those numbers are high enough to launch with. Of course, if you're in the 15%, you might disagree.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

alwayscool said:


> And the CSR said.... :eek2:


1. Yes
2. No
3. Maybe
4. 42


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

BWELL316 said:


> If I get up tomorrow morning and they aren't lit up, I may head over to my roof and ponder the meaning of life. One more Saturday of SD college football may push me over the edge.


Other than the BTN what other HD games are you going to get you don't get now?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't even care anymore. They'll get here when they get here.


----------



## Googer (Jan 12, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You nailed it right on the head. According to the numbers that Earl collected on www.iamanedgecutter.com, there is no reason to think that they wouldn't launch on Wednesday.
> 
> Ch. 9300 - 85% success
> Ch. 9301 - 96% success
> ...


...and as far as I had seen, the percentage on 9300 was extremely close to 9301's until they played with 9300 again and changed it to the messed-up NFL feed, for which a bunch of people (myself included) were then getting x721.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I think those numbers are high enough to launch with. Of course, if you're in the 15%, you might disagree.


Of course they should launch. Why should anyone think otherwise? Those with problems will get what they get and will call D* to sort out the rest.

And I may be one with problems. 9301 comes and goes on one of my HR20s. But I won't know what's going on for sure till the channels go full-time.


----------



## korkle (Jun 16, 2006)

There was a story in today's (Tuesday) Dallas Morning News newspaper that said the Smithsonian HD channel will launch tomorrow along with other HD channels on *D. It also said that it would ONLY be avalible to those with HD boxes which , I assume, means there will be no SD counterpart. That has to mean that it will be on the new sat. This is the first time I have seen a hard date mentioned in any newspaper story....... Lets hope!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

braven said:


> I don't even care anyomre. They'll get here when they get here.


HA! You wouldn't click on the thread if you didn't care SOME.

Look, I want them to get here when they're right, but I'm getting excited now myself.


----------



## jsgiv (Sep 10, 2007)

Carbon said:


> I think that there are some people on this board that either do not have D* or do have D* but they just want to mess with us that file false reports for the test channels.


Actually - I'm one of those "people" that do have a problem. Although it's intermittent.

It's strange - and I'm not sure if it's related to how my account is setup, etc.

Basically - I've received all of the test channels at one time or another. However, 9300 appears to be the problem child.

History:

All of the 4xx channels - I've received successfully since they've been activated.

9300 - *very* intermittent - I did not receive this channel during the test last Saturday morning (721 error - not authorized). Yesterday - I received NGC-HD without any problems until about 7pm EST when they apparently swapped it to A&E HD. At that point - got a black screen no reception. Tried all of the tricks to get it to show up (switching tuners, etc.) - no dice. Even later in the evening (around 11pm EST - got the 721 error again).

9301 channel - same issue on Saturday morning (721 error). Yesterday - was able to receive DSC HD all evening without interruption (at least it was on everytime I checked).

My guess? (at least with regards to my equipment) - they're having some sort of issue successfully activating the receiver/account to receive HD content. I *know* I can receive the HD content - because all indications are that I'm receiving the signal loud and clear (and obviously without issue on both tuners). I just believe at this point they're working out the kinks on the individual channels.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

korkle said:


> There was a story in today's (Tuesday) Dallas Morning News newspaper that said the Smithsonian HD channel will launch tomorrow along with other HD channels on *D. It also said that it would ONLY be avalible to those with HD boxes which , I assume, means there will be no SD counterpart. That has to mean that it will be on the new sat. This is the first time I have seen a hard date mentioned in any newspaper story....... Lets hope!


And the media ALWAYS tells us the truth


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

korkle said:


> There was a story in today's (Tuesday) Dallas Morning News newspaper that said the Smithsonian HD channel will launch tomorrow along with other HD channels on *D. It also said that it would ONLY be avalible to those with HD boxes which , I assume, means there will be no SD counterpart. That has to mean that it will be on the new sat. This is the first time I have seen a hard date mentioned in any newspaper story....... Lets hope!


Why must this mean that its off the new sat? While I agree that it is most likely off the new sat, I don't understand your logic? For example, UniversalHD is "only available to those with HD boxes" but has not been from the new sat.


----------



## warchickens (May 9, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> And the media ALWAYS tells us the truth


The associated press and the Washington Post both say that on Wed Smithsonian HD will make it's debut. If this doesn't pan out I would be very surprised. :eek2:


----------



## korkle (Jun 16, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> Why must this mean that its off the new sat? While I agree that it is most likely off the new sat, I don't understand your logic? For example, UniversalHD is "only available to those with HD boxes" but has not been from the new sat.


I stand corrected --- That is why I said "assume" ---


----------



## admiral39 (Nov 7, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> Why must this mean that its off the new sat? While I agree that it is most likely off the new sat, I don't understand your logic? For example, UniversalHD is "only available to those with HD boxes" but has not been from the new sat.


+1. It was an interesting theory though, albeit missing an important variable :grin:


----------



## Will V. (Sep 9, 2006)

jsgiv said:


> 9300 - *very* intermittent - I did not receive this channel during the test last Saturday morning (721 error - not authorized). Yesterday - I received NGC-HD without any problems until about 7pm EST when they apparently swapped it to A&E HD.


I was having the same issue with 9300 but I think that was done on purpose, I believe I saw a post by some people in here that it was switching back to NFL. I don't think it was a problem, these channels were not made to be permanent, they are test channels only.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> Of course they should launch. Why should anyone think otherwise? Those with problems will get what they get and will call D* to sort out the rest.
> 
> And I may be one with problems. 9301 comes and goes on one of my HR20s. But I won't know what's going on for sure till the channels go full-time.


Exactly. Everyone should want them to launch as soon as possible, whether they work for you or not. Once they do launch they are forced to address your issue ASAP, or at the very least you call retention and get a reduced bill until they do work.

Them being available to others does not hurt you at all, why should you care if someone else can get it.


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

Carbon said:


> Sunday is the last day in September so they should be on by then. On a side note I start my vacation next week so it would be great if they do go live in time for my vacation.


Yes Sunday is the last day of September, but if we don't see them by Friday, it's my bet that it's not going to happen until October.

They're not going to take the chance of screwing up either the ESPN College Game Plan or NFL Sunday Ticket by "flipping the switch" on the weekend.

Could you imagine the response if Sunday Ticket went black???


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

Sunday night 11:59pm eastern.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

My humble two cents keeping in mind the NFL ST:
First I don't think it's going to be tomorrow. Thursday before midnight or Friday around noon I consider the best times. If the bugs are NOT taken out by Friday at the latest then it will NOT happen during the week-end. The NFL ST is the Untouchable Mr. Ness which you ALL know is NON negotiable. Having said that D* will NOT shoot themselves in the foot by risking a HD roll-out with issues still hovering regardless how minimal they might be.
On the positive side we can definitely say that our opinions and feedback have been paid attention to. That is the beauty of the web.
Thanks


----------



## korkle (Jun 16, 2006)

There seem to be three kinds of people posting here: The optimist who think it will happen any minute, The pessimist who think it will not happen soon, and the engineers who give all the technical reasons why it will (or will not) happen. In other words: 

optimist= the glass is half full 
pessimist=the glass is half empty 
engineer=we need to redesign the glass. 

All provide great entertainment while we do the only thing we can do --- wait  
Thanks to all.


----------



## Wrangler3 (Jun 27, 2007)

braven said:


> I don't even care anymore. They'll get here when they get here.


I agree with you braven. I'll continue to read the new posts here out of curiosity and when the board goes wild with news of the HD launch, I may go home to watch a few minutes of the new HD channels, but then, I may not.

I must be a realist.


----------



## bigtiii (Sep 5, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> What are the odds of seeing the new channels light up on 9/26 as rumored?


CSR told me yesterday that they had a meeting and nothing was official by any means but.....Thursday morning 9/27 is their next undocumented, unofficial, you didn't hear it from me launch date.


----------



## warchickens (May 9, 2007)

bigtiii said:


> CSR told me yesterday that they had a meeting and nothing was official by any means but.....Thursday morning 9/27 is their next undocumented, unofficial, you didn't hear it from me launch date.


Was Earl in the meeting? CSR - Caught Spreading Rumors


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> You nailed it right on the head. According to the numbers that Earl collected on www.iamanedgecutter.com, there is no reason to think that they wouldn't launch on Wednesday.
> 
> Ch. 9300 - 85% success
> Ch. 9301 - 96% success
> ...


The numbers got skewed after 7pm (CT) last night, as DirecTV started doing things with those channels.... the percentages were a lot higher before that.

As for the OP Question:
If I had a definitive date... I would let you know. But I don't.
There target is ASAP... as soon as they are ready with everything that needs to be ready... the switch will be flipped.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tomorrow, the sun will rise, DIRECTV will continue providing satellite service, and I will keep posting. Those three things, I can assure you.


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

As of 9:30 AM EDT the results were:


----------



## Pop72&9 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info Earl. I like most others here will be watching, waiting and hoping all goes well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

msuspartan said:


> As of 9:30 EDT the results were:


Again, after about 8:00pm CT...

A lot of the numbers started to skew, because DirecTV started to do some "other" work with the test channels...


----------



## heavyobjects (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm no rocket scientist, but I always thought that 6-8 weeks between launch and "fully operational" was HIGHLY optimistic.

Sure, D*'s public relations needs some work, but if they get these channels fired up ANYTIME soon, I'd be popping the champagne if I were them...


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for the OP Question:
> If I had a definitive date... I would let you know. But I don't.
> There target is ASAP... as soon as they are ready with everything that needs to be ready... the switch will be flipped.


Thanks. I just wondered if there was a definite "No" to 9/26. Again, thank you for updating us.

Jeff


----------



## marksrader (Sep 14, 2006)

jsgiv said:


> Actually - I'm one of those "people" that do have a problem. Although it's intermittent.
> 
> It's strange - and I'm not sure if it's related to how my account is setup, etc.
> 
> ...


I think we have to be careful trying to make sense of so much change. I personally think everyone experienced the same thing you are explaining. However some folks are not watching as closely as others, plus D* are testing a lot of things including spot-beaming.

I think what we are seeing is a working system that is ready to go.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

*"FLIP DA SWITCH AND LET GOD SORT THEM OUT"*


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

msuspartan said:


> As of 9:30 AM EDT the results were:


Wow, the results were the same as what I got......weird.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't pin my hopes on a particular time to launch at this point. I'm sure once all of the testing is completed and things are in working order that DIRECTV will get us what we all long for.

Thanks again for all of the feedback. It has been very helpful to the process.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I wouldn't pin my hopes on a particular time to launch at this point. I'm sure once all of the testing is completed and things are in working order that DIRECTV will get us what we all long for.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the feedback. It has been very helpful to the process.


So, you are saying "Soon..."


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

ccsoftball7 said:


> So, you are saying "Soon..."


Of course he is saying "SOON" that is the standard time frame


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Of course he is saying "SOON" that is the standard time frame


The D* website is still saying "many" in September....Any guesses on how many "many" is? :lol:


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> I meant the HD channels.
> 
> *They promised "by the end of September"
> *They usually release new stuff on Wednesdays... Sept 26th is the last Wednesday of September
> ...


It makes sense to me. I hope you're right.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

John4924 said:


> The D* website is still saying "many" in September....Any guesses on how many "many" is? :lol:


"many" is about as innocuous as "soon". :grin:


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Of course he is saying "SOON" that is the standard time frame


So is that an Eastern or Pacific standard time frame? I need to know!!!


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Tomorrow, the sun will rise, DIRECTV will continue providing satellite service, and I will keep posting. Those three things, I can assure you.


Not sure how you can guarantee those items..  Unless you have a direct line to the big man... And I don't mean Chase Carey


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> "many" is about as innocuous as "soon". :grin:


How about.....

*M A N Y ...... S O O N !*


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> I meant the HD channels.
> 
> *They promised "by the end of September"
> *They usually release new stuff on Wednesdays... Sept 26th is the last Wednesday of September
> ...


Because there has been no official D* press release stating that it will be on Wed 9/26.
Because it's not yet Wed 9/26.
Because the channels aren't active yet.

They will get here when they get here. Until D* states definitively when they will be launching, they will be launching "soon". Otherwise it's much more likely that D* will tell us when the channels have launched.

Relax everyone. There is nothing more to see here. <waves hand> Those are not the HD channels that you are looking for...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> And the media ALWAYS tells us the truth


At least their version of the truth


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

There are some issues D* is still working on. We aren't going to see the new channels until these issues (billing, authorization, what have you) are resolved.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

John4924 said:


> The D* website is still saying "many" in September....Any guesses on how many "many" is? :lol:


Well we know that Discovery HD, A&E and NGC are working--NFL still has some quirks apparently. So there's three!


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

I put my faith in tomorrow for a launch.

I've got to imagine that DirecTV had a 'script' or 'playbook' that detailed what would happen hour-by-hour after the initial channels happened on the 19th. I would imagine they are recycling it for this week. Lets say they fixed the 'glitch' last weekend. It would only make sense to then follow this rehearsed schedule that affects everyone from the CSRs to the guys doing Sunday Ticket.

My money is on Wednesday.

Here's MY question for Earl: When the channels do go live and we've gotten past this whole 'thing', will you be able to answer some questions for the curious? Like what the problem was, what you knew, what they were testing, etc? I'd just be curious to know the truth after the fact, just because I'm a geek like that.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

noneroy said:


> I put my faith in tomorrow for a launch.
> 
> I've got to imagine that DirecTV had a 'script' or 'playbook' that detailed what would happen hour-by-hour after the initial channels happened on the 19th. I would imagine they are recycling it for this week. Lets say they fixed the 'glitch' last weekend. It would only make sense to then follow this rehearsed schedule that affects everyone from the CSRs to the guys doing Sunday Ticket.
> 
> ...


I think we are all curious to the answers of all your questions!


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Sintori said:


> Well we know that Discovery HD, A&E and NGC are working--NFL still has some quirks apparently. So there's three!


A&E wasn't working for me on one of my receivers last night.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> So, you are saying "Soon..."


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

You know it has to be in the next few days to meet the deadline of Sept. D* has publicly stated and reaffirmed.


----------



## phjnky (Sep 10, 2007)

Soon came and went about a week ago.. the bright side here is that I still have something to look foward to.


----------



## bnash972 (Jan 29, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> I meant the HD channels.
> 
> *They promised "by the end of September"
> *They usually release new stuff on Wednesdays... Sept 26th is the last Wednesday of September
> ...


D* hasn't released a date yet. I'm sure they are extremely hopeful for tomorrow, but as we've seen already ANYTHING can happen. I'm sure they were just as confident in the 19th, but a hiccup came along.

IF they don't launch tomorrow (Wednesday) I don't think this would stop them from going on a different day of the week. This is one of the biggest launches in company history. I'm sure the "normal" Wednesday launch goes out the window with this type of event.

Personally, I'm hoping for tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but I'm not holding my breath either. It'll come when D* is ready.


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

Just to keep the rumor mill running. I found this on TVPredictions.com.

"The Associated Press reports that DIRECTV will begin airing Smithsonian HD on Wednesday, the date that some DIRECTV customer service officials are giving as the new launch date for DIRECTV's initial HD rollout."

http://www.tvpredictions.com/smithsonianhd092407.htm

Dave


----------



## djanis3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll bet you a bent BBC and a crooked dish that the only new channel you'll enjoy in September is 498. Does adding audio make it count for 2 HD channels by DirecTV's math?


----------



## thread (Nov 26, 2006)

blucas95 said:


> Could you imagine the response if Sunday Ticket went black???


Yup, I sure can.


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

Since they couldn't even get two channels working on peoples equipment, why in the world would you folks think they are going to roll out new channels?

I am sure we won't see anything until October at the earliest...


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

korkle said:


> There was a story in today's (Tuesday) Dallas Morning News newspaper that said the Smithsonian HD channel will launch tomorrow along with other HD channels on *D. It also said that it would ONLY be avalible to those with HD boxes which , I assume, means there will be no SD counterpart. That has to mean that it will be on the new sat. This is the first time I have seen a hard date mentioned in any newspaper story....... Lets hope!


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/ent/television/stories/DN-smithsonian_0925gl.ART.State.Edition1.427eb33.html


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

djanis3 said:


> I'll bet you a bent BBC and a crooked dish that the only new channel you'll enjoy in September is 498. Does adding audio make it count for 2 HD channels by DirecTV's math?


You have already lost this bet, since there are 3 new channels...498, 9300 and 9301!


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> You have already lost this bet, since there are 3 new channels...498, 9300 and 9301!


Can we count 480 & 481? If so, I think we are already there!


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The numbers got skewed after 7pm (CT) last night, as DirecTV started doing things with those channels.... the percentages were a lot higher before that.
> 
> As for the OP Question:
> If I had a definitive date... I would let you know. But I don't.
> There target is ASAP... as soon as they are ready with everything that needs to be ready... the switch will be flipped.


I woke up this morning. Checked the channels immediately. I noticed that my 498 was still grey (only since yesterday) and the 721 was still there for 9300. I felt very optimistic. I think D* has proven they can transmit some of the channels without a problem (to 95%+ subscribers). I decided that my assessment of the possibility of going live on 9/26 to be at 63%. I saw this disturbing posting and hoped Earl wouldn't answer. Now that he did, in this way, I have to drop my assessment down to 30%.

I don't really care about the HD channels that much since I have so many recordings to finish anyway. It's really the anxiety or anticipation of this big event that is distracting. I am trying hard to get on with my life by ignoring this thing. It is easier said than done. Just like I still have trouble with people standing behind my line when I swing. I truly hope they launch it tomorrow so I can get back to my normal life.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again, after about 8:00pm CT...
> 
> A lot of the numbers started to skew, because DirecTV started to do some "other" work with the test channels...


And hopefully we will continue to get to watch whatever they are doing with them. It is fun. You never know what you are going to get.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> You nailed it right on the head. According to the numbers that Earl collected on www.iamanedgecutter.com, there is no reason to think that they wouldn't launch on Wednesday.
> 
> Ch. 9300 - 85% success
> Ch. 9301 - 96% success
> ...


I know it's all testing, but now those numbers are skewed. I have had each and evey channel fine and entered my numbers that way. But If I went to enter them again, they would be different. That's because after last night's switch, I lost 498 and 9300. Then got a 721 on 9300 this morning. Have no idea what to expect when I get home, but I hope whatever it was they were testing, gets back to the pre 9PM numbers.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

jeffwltrs said:


> It is a good thing Earl is busy with helping D*. This way his mind doesn't think about how terrible Rex Grossman is!


Ouch! hit'm where it hurts, eh?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> I meant the HD channels.
> 
> *They promised "by the end of September"
> *They usually release new stuff on Wednesdays... Sept 26th is the last Wednesday of September
> ...


That all works for me!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The numbers got skewed after 7pm (CT) last night, as DirecTV started doing things with those channels.... the percentages were a lot higher before that.
> 
> As for the OP Question:
> If I had a definitive date... I would let you know. But I don't.
> There target is ASAP... as soon as they are ready with everything that needs to be ready... the switch will be flipped.


[Just to take your post totally out of context]

So tomorrow it is then, thanks! <wink>


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

alwayscool said:


> *"FLIP DA SWITCH AND LET GOD SORT THEM OUT"*


Now that's a quote I can live with!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> So, you are saying "Soon..."





Steve Robertson said:


> Of course he is saying "SOON" that is the standard time frame





Doug Brott said:


> I wouldn't pin my hopes on a particular time to launch at this point. I'm sure once all of the testing is completed and things are in working order that DIRECTV will get us what we all long for.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the feedback. It has been very helpful to the process.





John4924 said:


> The D* website is still saying "many" in September....Any guesses on how many "many" is? :lol:


Soon is tomorrow...<cough> and many is more than a few but less than a lot and greater than a couple so at least three channels, perhaps four.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> Because there has been no official D* press release stating that it will be on Wed 9/26.
> Because it's not yet Wed 9/26.
> Because the channels aren't active yet.
> 
> ...


So, what we need here is a nauralizer?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> At least their version of the truth


Absolutist have a hard time with anything less than the truth.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'd say the answer is http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100885


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

heavyobjects said:


> I'm no rocket scientist, but I always thought that 6-8 weeks between launch and "fully operational" was HIGHLY optimistic.
> 
> Sure, D*'s public relations needs some work, but if they get these channels fired up ANYTIME soon, I'd be popping the champagne if I were them...


Curiously, why is an 8-week timeframe optimistic?


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The numbers got skewed after 7pm (CT) last night, as DirecTV started doing things with those channels.... the percentages were a lot higher before that.
> 
> As for the OP Question:
> If I had a definitive date... I would let you know. But I don't.
> There target is ASAP... as soon as they are ready with everything that needs to be ready... the switch will be flipped.


Is it possible to launch one channel at a time? Or, is it an all or nothing approach?


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

marksrader said:


> I think we have to be careful trying to make sense of so much change. I personally think everyone experienced the same thing you are explaining. However some folks are not watching as closely as others, plus D* are testing a lot of things including spot-beaming.
> 
> I think what we are seeing is a working system that is ready to go.


How do they test spot beaming? Do they have receivers under their control located throughout the country for them to monitor the spot beams?


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

bnash972 said:


> D* hasn't released a date yet. I'm sure they are extremely hopeful for tomorrow, but as we've seen already ANYTHING can happen. I'm sure they were just as confident in the 19th, but a hiccup came along.
> 
> IF they don't launch tomorrow (Wednesday) I don't think this would stop them from going on a different day of the week. This is one of the biggest launches in company history. I'm sure the "normal" Wednesday launch goes out the window with this type of event.
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping for tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but I'm not holding my breath either. It'll come when D* is ready.


Curiously, what are some of the other company milestones that can even compare to this HD launch?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

THX said:


> Is it possible to launch one channel at a time? Or, is it an all or nothing approach?


They will be doing them in batches. They could do one at a time but the basic operation of the satellite, the acceptance by the receivers, the authorizations are pretty much a single setup then it is how many they want to tweak at a time and get on the bird.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Dunno if they roll anytime this week I will be ecstatic. 

BTW has anyone noticed how good the troll hunting is around deese here parts over the last two weeks?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I changed the title of the thread...

As I am not "great" and not "powerfull"... and just sits wrong with me when I read it...

It's all good though..


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I changed the title of the thread...
> 
> As I am not "great" and not "powerfull"... and just sits wrong with me when I read it...
> 
> It's all good though..


I intended it to be as "The great and poweful 'OZ' "...perhaps my sense of humor was misinterpreted...you are indeed the man behind the curtain.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I bet not happening until the weekend. That's what the CSR suggested when I ordered D* for my dad on Sunday, and considering the problems still happening on the test channels, I think it's going to be end of the month. They're working hard--they'll get it done, but it might take the rest of the week to have enough kinks worked out.


I am not sure with all the football on the weekends that would be good idea. Tomorrow seems like the safest day for them to do it.


----------



## richardrblc (Mar 4, 2007)

anyone just have there set shut off and reboot for no reason?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

korkle said:


> There seem to be three kinds of people posting here: The optimist who think it will happen any minute, The pessimist who think it will not happen soon, and the engineers who give all the technical reasons why it will (or will not) happen. In other words:
> 
> optimist= the glass is half full
> pessimist=the glass is half empty
> ...


You forgot one:

manager = "What is this glass and what does it do? I want a complete synopsis on my desk by 9am tomorrow morning with complete details and a cost/analysis breakdown. We'll have a meeting between 11am - 3pm with all relevant parties to further discuss the issue."


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

I think Earl gave as close an answer as we're going to get in this post



> So now with all the "fun" we have had the past few weeks... the reward...
> True fun... and enjoyment of the next chapter in DirecTV's HD programming.
> 
> Are you ready for it?
> If you are not... I'd get ready... and I wouldn't dilly-dally...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

desulliv said:


> I think Earl gave as close a answer as we're going to get in this post


Perhaps even more of an answer lies within the new title of this thread itself.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

richardrblc said:


> anyone just have there set shut off and reboot for no reason?


I went to power up and the TV powered up OK but the HR20 did not. Wound up pulling the plug and re-inserting. This has not happened before.


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

steve615 said:


> Perhaps even more of an answer lies within the new title of this thread itself.


sometimes a Cigar is just a Cigar . . .


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

Who cares when they light up? Halo 3 is out!


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> Who cares when they light up? Halo 3 is out!


Who cares if Halo 3 is out? You're a Yankee fan!!! Go Sox!!!


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

All the channels are working for me now. Yeah, I'm ready.


----------



## samberger (Jan 8, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> Who cares if Halo 3 is out? You're a Yankee fan!!! Go Sox!!!


Amen!:hurah:


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 13H:00M:00S


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 13H:00M:00S


There it is...


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Juggernaut said:


> Who cares when they light up? Halo 3 is out!


I'd like to see the new HD channels, but my getting any time on the one HDTV set in the house is going to be difficult with Halo3 now out, that is for sure!


----------



## beakor (May 29, 2007)

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 13H:00M:00S


I still have nightmares from the countdown on the 18th


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

3:00 am Pacific? What sort of person would be up that early just to watch television?


----------



## Bigworm (Sep 2, 2007)

I just hope they come on soon, that way we can start talking about the actual channels, and stop all these "speculation" threads!!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 3:00 am Pacific? What sort of person would be up that early just to watch television?


You really don't want us to answer that do you?:eek2:


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 3:00 am Pacific? What sort of person would be up that early just to watch television?


ME


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 3:00 am Pacific? What sort of person would be up that early just to watch television?


Didn't you know?....members of the Dbstalk club must set their alarms to 2:55am Pacific

:contract:


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 3:00 am Pacific? What sort of person would be up that early just to watch television?


Me, am all the time.............


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

An Insomniac.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> I'd like to see the new HD channels, but my getting any time on the one HDTV set in the house is going to be difficult with Halo3 now out, that is for sure!


+1


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

Gmaxx said:


> Who cares if Halo 3 is out? You're a Yankee fan!!! Go Sox!!!


Yankees in HD on TBS HD!


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 3:00 am Pacific? What sort of person would be up that early just to watch television?


Uh, a guy with a ketchup bottle for an avatar?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Paul A said:


> Uh, a guy with a ketchup bottle for an avatar?


I want to see the HD version once the ketchup hits the fans...:hurah:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Heres to 6:00 am est tomorrow!:icon_band :goodjob:


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Yankees in HD on TBS HD!


And losing to the Angels!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm getting that "anticipation" feeling again!


----------



## kslates (Sep 21, 2007)

So, I am only getting signal in the 40's on 103 B. What should I do?


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> Heres to 6:00 am est tomorrow!:icon_band :goodjob:


Heres to me going to work at 6:00 AM tomorrow!!!:bang :icon_dumm :icon_dumm :bang


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Heres to me going to work at 6:00 AM tomorrow!!!:bang :icon_dumm :icon_dumm :bang


ah, the HD will be there for ya when you get home  That's the way I'm taking it. Have to be at work at 8:30. I'll probably wake up around 6 to see what's going on


----------



## pinchweasel (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't grasp where there are so many threads like this on this forum. Why ask questions that noone can answer? Why ask for probablities when the only way to anwser is to just make something up? You people are like the parents on South Park, lol.

Posts I'm expecting to see tomorrow:

"OMG, the new hd channels didn't go live when the forums people said it they would be on! How dare Directv lie about this? I'm freaking out! Tell me when they will be on! What should I do?!!one"

"What?! Someone said they saw one of the new hd channels on for 2 seconds early this morning at 3:17am! I just tuned to that channel and I'm not getting it. I noticed one of my blue led lights on my receiver is a bit dimmer. I measured it with a photometer and it is 0.002% dimmer than the others. Could this be why I'm not seeing that channel?"


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, at this point I don't seem to be winning anything. I still am not able to receive any of the test signals and the only tp's with signals are 9, 10, 13 and 14, with 9, 10 and 13 in the 70's and 14 in the 50's, So even if they light it up tomorrow I would only, maybe, get whatever comes down off the tp's I can get.


----------



## Bell System (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, my hr20-700 froze solid. Nothing to do with the channels, i'm sure. Not too stable a platform it seems. Third reboot needed since installed (early september).


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Juggernaut said:


> Yankees in HD on TBS HD!


I think TBS is doing the NL while Fox is doing the AL

I could be wrong, but not likely


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

ARKDTVfan said:


> I think TBS is doing the NL while Fox is doing the AL
> 
> I could be wrong, but not likely


TBS signed a seven-year agreement with MLB to telecast one of the two LCS each year through 2013, alternating with Fox, which will carry the World Series. TBS also has exclusive rights to the Division Series and tie-breaking games to determine the Wild Card.

From (MLB website)

So it seems TBS gets all four series in the division series (both AL and NL).

I hadn't heard which network was getting which of the Championship Series, but TBS getting the NLCS and Fox getting the ALCS sounds reasonable.

Here is a press release from TBS specifying the above arrangment:
http://www.sportsfeatures.com/index.php?section=pp&action=show&id=42957


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

pinchweasel said:


> I can't grasp where there are so many threads like this on this forum. Why ask questions that noone can answer? Why ask for probablities when the only way to anwser is to just make something up? You people are like the parents on South Park, lol.
> 
> Posts I'm expecting to see tomorrow:
> 
> ...


That's what this forum is all about. As you said no one has all the answers. However, this is a huge event and a lot of people are interested as to what's going on. I know that I have only a little over 100 posts but, I have been following the progress of the new sats for over a year. Also, there is a lot of good tech info that can help someone else, or someone may not know that they may have a problem.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this I say NO 
sorry


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

EaglePC said:


> I have a bad feeling about this I say NO
> sorry


Cryptic again! Or not!


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

I think they still have some more testing to do. Maybe next week after football. But that's because of all the bad luck we had with dates...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Bell System said:


> Well, my hr20-700 froze solid. Nothing to do with the channels, i'm sure. Not too stable a platform it seems. Third reboot needed since installed (early september).


Youve got to be kidding. my cable boxes reset weekly. This is the most stable box i ever had


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> I have a bad feeling about this I say NO
> sorry


Are you still hoping to keep all your nickels? Oct 1 is getting nearer....


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> I have a bad feeling about this I say NO
> sorry


I don't know about that........

The last line in Earl's "Thank You" thread says

"and I wouldn't dilly-dally..."

That means YES to me


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

+1!!!

I will be very surprised if it is not tomorrow, or late tonight.

Of course, I was very surprised last week...


----------



## dddane (Mar 14, 2006)

korkle said:


> There was a story in today's (Tuesday) Dallas Morning News newspaper that said the Smithsonian HD channel will launch tomorrow ..This is the first time I have seen a hard date mentioned in any newspaper story....... Lets hope!


washington post ran a story yesterday saying smithsonian would be up wednesday... so now these other places ar eprob ably basing their info in part off of that.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

While you are waiting...

You should see Dirty Jobs on 9301 Discovery HD right now. Woweee...

Is that HD or what?

- Craig


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be up at 3 AM tonight...


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

kslates said:


> So, I am only getting signal in the 40's on 103 B. What should I do?


Read this thread -> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99528

I have an issue I need to look at when I get a chance. But everything is working for me.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tiger Tony said:


> I don't know about that........
> 
> The last line in Earl's "Thank You" thread says
> 
> ...


He also changed the title of this thread (Post #96).


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

steve615 said:


> He also changed the title of this thread (Post #96).


Yeah and as I recall there was no mention of a time in the original title. I think Wed @ 6am is a safe bet, no?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

I change my mind I say YES!YES!YES!

9/26/2007 6AM Eastern

and if not i get to keep my nickels.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Well atleast you guys have a dish and box to keep checking. My install didnt happen as planned today. So I'm here waiting on the new channels and for a Dish I dont even have yet.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

We have heard rumors (and even so-called STRONG rumors) on how many days?

I am going with "no" until I actually see the channels


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

pinchweasel said:


> I can't grasp where there are so many threads like this on this forum. Why ask questions that noone can answer? Why ask for probablities when the only way to anwser is to just make something up? You people are like the parents on South Park, lol.
> 
> Posts I'm expecting to see tomorrow:
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

dddane said:


> washington post ran a story yesterday saying smithsonian would be up wednesday... so now these other places ar eprob ably basing their info in part off of that.


:nono: Other papers aren't basing their info on it. It's an AP report, any newspaper that wants to print it can.


----------



## wcr-atl (Dec 15, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> I change my mind I say YES!YES!YES!
> 
> 9/26/2007 6AM Eastern
> 
> and if not i get to keep my nickels.


So what changed your mind?


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess 40 channels delivered tomorrow morning, Wednesday Sept. 26, 2007.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> I change my mind I say YES!YES!YES!
> 
> 9/26/2007 6AM Eastern
> 
> and if not i get to keep my nickels.


T-Minus 05H:27M:00S

That nickel is going to earn me a pretty penny in interest.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> What are the odds of seeing the new channels light up on 9/26 as rumored?


Just about the same odds as hunting and shooting the Energizer Bunny for dinner.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Just about the same odds as hunting and shooting the Energizer Bunny for dinner.


We can call in a ringer: Elmer Fudd.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

So, who's staying up til 6a EST to see if the channels light up?

I shouldn't, but I'm stupid enough to do it. (and knowing my luck, they won't light up then, if at all [today])


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I'm still hanging in there playin online poker.

I have to pass the time some how.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I am on a night schedule so I am up until 10:00 AM EDT


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

techrep said:


> I am on a night schedule so I am up until 10:00 AM EDT


Ouch, I did that for awhile but just couldn't handle it.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> Well I'm still hanging in there playin online poker.
> 
> I have to pass the time some how.


I'm surfing the net to do the same.

I'm gonna check out the channels for a bit [should they be turned on], but since most likely all will either be infomercials or SD-upconverted programming at 6a EST, gonna get a little sleep and check back later when chances of watching some actual HD content, on any/all channels, is better.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

techrep said:


> I am on a night schedule so I am up until 10:00 AM EDT


Doesn't sound like the most pleasant thing.

Not on a night schedule, but I've stayed up all morning - until about 11a CST - before, but then slept all afternoon away needlessly... and since I may have plenty of new HD to check out, I got a reason to not sleep away the afternoon.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> Ouch, I did that for awhile but just couldn't handle it.


I stay on nights for a week at a time and it is the transitions (day/night/day) that are tough.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> Doesn't sound like the most pleasant thing.
> 
> Not on a night schedule, but I've stayed up all morning - until about 11a CST - before, but then slept all afternoon away needlessly... and since I may have plenty of new HD to check out, I got a reason to not sleep away the afternoon.


Let's hope so.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Bored, so hope this post doesn't annoy the holy heck out of most...

Here's what to expect for programming from the "expected" list of channels to go live (if do), in about 2 hours' time - whether any of it will be in true HD, I couldn't tell you (save for SportsCenter on 206 and Last Holiday on 537;

*202 CNNHD* - American Morning
*206 ESPNHD* - SportsCenter
*209 ESPN2HD* - Mike & Mike in the Morning
*212 NFLHD* - NFL Total Access (has been in 4:3 480P on test channel 9300)
*220 BTNHD* - Big Ten Tonight
*229-1 HGTVHD* - Paid Programming
*231-1 FOODHD* - Paid Programming
*245 TNTHD* - Angel
*247 TBSHD* - The Steve Harvey Show
*265 A&EHD *- Paid Programming
*267 SMITHD* - ???
*269 HISTHD* - Founding Fathers
*276 NGCHD* - Paid Programming
*296 TOONHD* - Transformers Cybertron
*332 MHD* - MTV Video Wake-Up (MHD is MTV's HD channel right? MTVVW-U is what's listed on MTV at that time)
*362 TWCHD* - Weather: First Outlook
*501 HBOEHD* - (last 30 minutes of) Plastic Disasters
*504 HBOWHD* - (very end of) Curb Your Enthusiasm, (followed by) The 40-Year Old Virgin [6:05a]
*512 MAXHD* - Off and Running
*514 MAXWHD* - Thank Yor for Smoking
*518 STARZ! Kids&FamilyHD* - ???
*519 STARZ! ComedyHD* - ???
*520 STRZHD* - (middle of) Step Up
*521 STRZWHD* - (middle of) The Chronicles of Narnia
*522 SEDGHD* - (last 35 minutes of) The Illusionist
*537 SHOHD *- (last 60 minutes of) Last Holiday
*540 SHOWHD* - (last 30 minutes of) The King
*544 TMCHD* - (last 15 minutes of) Americano
*604 VS/GOLFHD* - ???

Count me in for Transformers Cybertron!! :lol:


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> Bored, so hope this post doesn't annoy the holy heck out of most...
> 
> Here's what to expect for programming from the "expected" list of channels to go live (if do), in about 2 hours' time - whether any of it will be in true HD, I couldn't tell you (save for SportsCenter on 206 and Last Holiday on 537;
> 
> ...


I'll go with Narnia.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

It's a shame that the Speed channel(607) is NOT listed.


----------



## ams30gts (Sep 10, 2007)

T MINUS 1 hr 10 minutes


----------



## ams30gts (Sep 10, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> It's a shame that the Speed channel(607) is NOT listed.


neither is full time fox sports or military channel


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> It's a shame that the Speed channel(607) is NOT listed.


Just going by the list, from the stickied thread, from the HD Programming forum.

:whatdidid


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Just going by the list, from the stickied thread, from the HD Programming forum.
> 
> :whatdidid


I thought that list looked familiar 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

T-minus 27 minutes!


----------



## Mav3121ck (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes!!!!!!! Getting most on the list...some channels are just awesome.


----------



## zoukeeper (Sep 20, 2007)

206 and 209 and Starz are live


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cha Ching.

I big day indeed.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> We have heard rumors (and even so-called STRONG rumors) on how many days?
> 
> I am going with "no" until I actually see the channels


They are lighting up now.


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have some here!

202
206
209
212
220
245
247
265
267
269
278
280
282
284
362
498
501
509
518
519
520
521
522
537
538
540
541
543
544
604
622
625

My test channels 9300 (NFL N) and 9301 (showing UTI.tv) are still up too...


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Channel 541 is a guide to all the new HD channels.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitar Hero said:


> Channel 541 is a guide to all the new HD channels.


Channel 77 is the same as 541 too.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

No RSNs are up yet.It looks like NFL Network (212) and VS/Golf Channel (604) are the only 2 new sports HD channels so far.


----------



## zoukeeper (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like I can now go to sleep.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone test the sat 103b levels now that the channels are live?


----------



## zoukeeper (Sep 20, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone test the sat 103b levels now that the channels are live?


mine are still in the low 80's and 70's on my HR20, and 90's and 80's on the two H20's.


----------



## Mav3121ck (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm getting the same levels as before the launch, high 70's to low 80s. CNNHD is a nice looking channel with all the bright colored overlays.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice, very nice, in awe, very nice, oh baby! YES!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone test the sat 103b levels now that the channels are live?


Lowest strength is 90,highest is 98 currently.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well now you know...  Thread Closed


----------

